# Bessacarr E582



## ThePrisoner

Anyone got one?

Opinions please, good or bad.

Cheers.


----------



## Sideways86

the same really as the Bolero, I have the 722 and its a great truck.


----------



## ThePrisoner

Sideways86 said:


> the same really as the Bolero, I have the 722 and its a great truck.


Thanks for that. What do you like about it and did you get any of the options added.

I really like this van but would like some owner opinions before we take the plunge.


----------



## CLS

Collected Bessacarr E582 last week , had the auto box fitted with roof bars and ladders, added the tow bar aswell. Ivory leather upholstery fitted. So far very happy with the van, Alde heating keeping it nice and warm . Quality of materials is good and layout works well for us
Have fitted satellite system and aircon so far but lots of other toys still to fit including Alde heat exchanger , extra batteries , sterling b2b , solar panels etc....... When time allows

Mark


----------



## Sideways86

I have 2nd leisure battery , Camos 40cm Dome and new HD TV. The Alde heating as the OP says is superb, a very even all around temperature.

Sorry Alko towbar for towing my motorbike also fitted.

Mood lighting around cupboards and kitchen very classy and the new 150bhp 2.3 is a lovely drive too.


----------



## flyingpig

Bad product, leave alone, purely from bitter experience.
Swift product = almost certain damp inside of 5yrs.
Buy anything from Hymer etc. They also appreciate there customers.
Unlike "we got your money, now s*d of Swift". :evil: :evil:
Ken.


----------



## Sideways86

flyingpig said:


> Bad product, leave alone, purely from bitter experience.
> Swift product = almost certain damp inside of 5yrs.
> Buy anything from Hymer etc. They also appreciate there customers.
> Unlike "we got your money, now s*d of Swift". :evil: :evil:
> Ken.


You do sound extremely bitter, I have had five Swift/Bessacarr vehicles and yes they have all had silly stupid little things wrong and fixed by supplying dealers to my satisfaction.

I also know they had a real problem with floor rotting around 2005-2006 and many owners who had had their annual checks done properly and on time had their vehicles repaired by Swift even when out of warranty period.

You pay your money and have to choose for your self, the other chap asked for an objective comment and that is clearly yours.


----------



## norrie

Picked up new E 584 today and completley delighted, especially after extensive looking at others available.

P/Ex for E 665 which was equally good but this one stands out, drove home this afternoon and without question delighted.

Norrie


----------



## flyingpig

Hi Norrie,
I'm in negotiation with Swift at the moment with regards to floor issues on my E460.
Top line is, warranty is out, it would appear from Swift's response they don't want to know.......unless they do me a "favour" at £4000 repair. On top of what I originally paid ( in excess £33,000)?
THIS VEHICLE IS ONLY 5 YEARS OLD!!!!!
I have older trainers that have worn better for only £20, at least the a*se hasn't fallen out of them!
Bitter? who me?.....no I'm LIVID.
Until Swift man up and admit this design/manufacture/materials fault, and correct these faults without quibbling about warranty periods, hab checks (wonderful get out clause, it would appear, especially if you bought a used vehicle), then I would advise anyone to buy a Hymer, Rapido, Dethleffs, indeed anything but a Swift derivative.
I speak as I find.
Ken. :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Sideways86

HI Ken

that's a very fair position did the damp floor get discovered during the warranty period at all ?

I know of one person who had their camper fully repaired at factory and it was 5 years old !


----------



## norrie

The original post was E582, good or bad...

My opinion is good and I cant see any other one at this point in time, and would encourage others with my opinion.

Yours is far from that and that is why the M H forum is here to discuss each others opinion and let the others decide from them.

There are good opinions regarding MH dealers and there are others who are scathing of them, but the opinion written on the MH forum is exactly that...only an opinion

My purchase last month and picked up today was based on some sound extensive looking at others and deciding which one was best for me, and based on that assumption, was my decision, and I hope I dont regret it.

Norrie


----------



## flyingpig

Sideways86 said:


> HI Ken
> 
> that's a very fair position did the damp floor get discovered during the warranty period at all ?
> 
> I know of one person who had their camper fully repaired at factory and it was 5 years old !


Hi Sideways,
No!
Bought from dealer with 18 months or so warranty left, they threw in another twelve months to do the deal.
Only damp found after hab check 2010 on locker door inserts, corrected by dealer under warranty, this just adds to my annoyance, as it would appear that swifts 3 year warranty has been well calculated!
My E460 is 2008 by the way.
Ken.


----------



## Sideways86

Hi Norrie

I agree fully I have the Bolero 722 having had 

Bessie E425
Swift Voyager 685FB
Bessie E765
Bessie E769

and the Bolero is modern, good quality equipment levels and lovely to drive

Happy Days !


----------



## flyingpig

A final post from me, just to clarify.
I love my E460 with a passion, and if Swift could put this problem to bed once and for all, it would be a lovely motorhome.
The layout etc. is second to none as far as I am concerned. It is just a real shame that the design and concept has been sullied by the manufacturing details and cavalier lack of support to their custom base.
Surely at the premium cost of this product, one would think it should command a little more attention, even at 5yrs old, hence my vehement "opinionated" response.
As stated, "yer pays yer money, yer takes yer chance"

Thanks for all your replies,
Off to bed.
Ken.


----------



## W5RAY

*Swift / Bessacarr*

To the OP - we have the E510 2011 - great van, great equipment levels, great layout. Are we glad we have it - yes! Would I buy another - probably not!

Ken - good luck with your crusade!
Check out my dealings with Swift on the Bessacarr E510 page.....
MH bought new July 2011
Noticed various irregularities as time went on
Visited London MH show with all details and photo's, spoke to main man, he agreed to take the case on.
MH went back to Swift - main cause of issue was the quality of finishing inside and especially outside - cause of problem was that the overcab section had been fitted slightly squiffy which went on to affect all trims and fittings etc. This was completely replaced with a brand new section and all new trims, including new roof bars, etc. Van repainted as necessary, all interior bits sorted.
Factory manager commented "worst van he had ever seen when it came in - now the best van they have ever sent out" - YUP - agree with that!
Expenses paid to collect it from there factory including overnight stay and meal for two, fuel there and back and installed a round table on a swan neck - good result in the end but took until June 2012 to sort.
Happy with the MH in the end but boy do you have to beat up the customer service staff to get a result!!!
Good luck with your quest dude and keep battering away at them!!!

Ray


----------



## LickeyEndBlues

After doing a fair bit of research we picked up our E582 in December from CamperUK.

So far we have had 6 nights away in it and loved every moment. It is our first M/H having gravitated from caravans and campers. After two years in a fabulous California the space we now have is mindblowing although someone close to me is doing her dammedest to fill it.

Drives really well and the heating system is brilliant. Now if I can figure out the Bluetooth for music I'll be a really happy boy!


----------

